# Slim Gauge Cars Second Edition



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I just purchased a copy of the Second Edition of Carsten's 'Slim Gauge Cars'. Even though I have the original this edition was definitiely worth it. The photos and line art are are greatly improved over the original. Several cars shown as sidebars in the original are now have drawings associated with the photos. A set of color reference chips are included as well.

If you need a reference for scratchbuilding or bashing this is a good one.


----------



## MikeB (Oct 16, 2011)

I was thinking about either buying the either the 2nd edition or the 1st eddition. I think the first would be a more of a collectors [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd love to agree with you, but I haven't seen my copy since I brought it home from the store. I remember distinctly glancing through it, and that was the last I saw of it. I saw a first edition copy on the discount rack at Caboose the other day and almost bought it, but they still wanted $10 for it, and that was a bit much for me to pay for a book that I--supposedly--already own. Ugh. I'll find it someday... 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the book very useful when Stan Cedarleaf and I were working up decals for a couple of kits that I was building. I scanned the drawings of the specific car I was building and sent it along with the car data and lettering that I wanted to Stan. He added a change that I wanted to the logo, but couldn't accomplish, sent the image of the car back with the new logo back. I approved and got my new decals a couple of days later.

Chuck


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I also own both editions and I don't regret buying the second edition whatsoever. There is plenty of additional information and drawings to make it worthwhile. 

Robert


----------

